# Cypripedium parviflorum var. parviflorum



## JPMC (Mar 10, 2014)

This year this plant has increased in size to 12 growths and 9 flowers. It flowered in February last year but this year it is on a more usual schedule.





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Dido (Mar 10, 2014)

a great show as every year. 

Cant wait till it start here

formosanum is just breaking the soil....


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 10, 2014)

Beautiful...


----------



## monocotman (Mar 10, 2014)

Excellent. I wondered who would be the first with a cyp this year.
My formosanum is just showing flower buds,
David


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 10, 2014)

Looking great this year - it started growth again inside the fridge? How's that segawai coming along? Here only C. formosanum has begun to grow - the big clump is about finger high at the moment.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 10, 2014)

This isn't outside?


----------



## JPMC (Mar 11, 2014)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Looking great this year - it started growth again inside the fridge? How's that segawai coming along? Here only C. formosanum has begun to grow - the big clump is about finger high at the moment.



Yes, as did the segawai. This grows faster than the segawai. I took this out of the fridge on 2-17-14 and I took the segawai out yesterday. I wish my fridge could hold more so I could get a formosanum too. I like its look.


----------



## JPMC (Mar 11, 2014)

SlipperFan said:


> This isn't outside?



No, it's indoors. It also has a great fragrance that is hard to appreciate when it's outside. The scent is like a bearded iris.


----------



## Dido (Mar 11, 2014)

Sounds even more nice. 

If you ever want a formosanum let me know.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 11, 2014)

Amazing! If it were outdoors here it would still be in some snow! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JPMC (Mar 11, 2014)

Dido said:


> Sounds even more nice.
> 
> If you ever want a formosanum let me know.



I would love to have one if I had the room for it.


----------



## Dido (Mar 11, 2014)

Good thing is they dont need so much cool time as the others


----------

